
Consciousness isn't a mystery - dr_
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/16/opinion/consciousness-isnt-a-mystery-its-matter.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region
======
api
"Mysteriousness" is even more nebulous than consciousness-- to one person
something will feel mysterious, and another it won't.

Personally I do not think we know what consciousness is because we can't
replicate it or test for it. How "mysterious" is it vs. other mysterious
things like the frontiers of physics? Hard to say.

